# Bringing Home Our Honored Dead



## MA-Caver (Apr 15, 2009)

At first I thought of posting this in the study... then realized that it would best served here. 
This is the opening text of the photo-article, which explains it better than I could.


> *Documenting the return of U.S. war dead*
> 
> In 1991, President George H. W. Bush implemented a ban on media coverage of returning war dead and their dignified transfer process at Dover Air Force Base, Delaware. Shortly after he assumed office, President Barack Obama asked Defense Secretary Robert Gates to review this policy, and Gates later reversed it, giving family members of the fallen the right to allow or disallow media coverage. On April 5th, 2009, the repatriation of the remains of Air Force Staff Sgt. Phillip Meyers became the first such event to be covered by the press in 18 years. This process has taken place, undocumented, over 5,000 times since the beginning of the war in Afghanistan in 2001. Collected here are photographs documenting the transfers of nine soldiers that have taken place since April 5th, 2009.
> 
> http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/04/documenting_the_return_of_us_w.html


Doesn't matter how we may or may not approve of the wars that our soldiers fight and die in but we should be comforted that they are at least brought home with dignity and honor to rest in their native soil. 
My thoughts also go to the honor guard that perform the duties pictured... how many, think to themselves... "that could be me under the flag..."


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 16, 2009)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 16, 2009)

.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 16, 2009)

My heart is heavy after viewing that.  

Honour to those who fall in the execution of their sworn service.  :rei:


----------



## Carol (Apr 16, 2009)

And yet, even with such a momentous media occasion...the Boston Globe failed as National Public Radio did when they refer to the late Private Gauthier as "Private Second Class".

There is no such rank in the U.S. Army.  One is a Private, or a Private, First Class.

Private Gauthier, there was nothing Second Class about your efforts.  Rest in peace all, and may the hearefter be kinder.  :asian:


----------



## stickarts (Apr 16, 2009)

.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 16, 2009)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree with President Obama that the families should have that say.

May they all rest in peace.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Apr 16, 2009)

The following link is what happens every time a dead Canadian soldier returns home.

I dont care what country youre from, all of our dead need to be honoured appropriately. It does everyone a huge disservice to treat them with little or no respect.  
 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQ-drnkm1xQ


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 16, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> The following link is what happens every time a dead Canadian soldier returns home.
> 
> I dont care what country youre from, all of our dead need to be honoured appropriately. It does everyone a huge disservice to treat them with little or no respect.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQ-drnkm1xQ



As it should be. :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 16, 2009)

.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 16, 2009)

.


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 16, 2009)

Watch the HBO film "Taking Chance".


----------



## morph4me (Apr 16, 2009)

.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 16, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> As it should be. :asian:



It's called the Highway of Heroes. When a procession is announced area residents gather on overpasses above the highway to recognize Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan. Police officers, fire fighters and paramedics often visit these memorial sites.

My son, who is only nineteen, works part time in the funeral business transferring remains. He has transferred three Canadian soldiers recently.

:asian:


----------



## searcher (Apr 17, 2009)

.


----------



## matt.m (Apr 17, 2009)

I cant watch stuff like "Taking Chance" would bring too much back.  Anyway, everyone who dies for the flag should be buried on native soil.  While in the Marines we always had an updated living will etc.  It hurt me everytime someone had to use theirs.


----------



## shihansmurf (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you for posting this. 

Our brothers that return in this manner leave an echo of themselves in those that remain to serve. Thus each that falls continues to live on and serve with us. I thank them for their service and for preparing a way for the rest of us, when that day comes that we are reunited. 

Mark


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 21, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> At first I thought of posting this in the study... then realized that it would best served here.
> This is the opening text of the photo-article, which explains it better than I could.
> Doesn't matter how we may or may not approve of the wars that our soldiers fight and die in but we should be comforted that they are at least brought home with dignity and honor to rest in their native soil.
> My thoughts also go to the honor guard that perform the duties pictured... how many, think to themselves... "that could be me under the flag..."




It was my understanding that the Military always returned the dead with honor and ceremony. Just that they did not make it public, and did not allow the media to cover it. 


I thought it originally was implemented as the media was ambushing family members waiting to greet their lost family member. 

The current decision to have the family decide allows for the family to have a private returning of their loved one if they so choose. 


I approve of the decision to give the power of choice to the family.


----------

